# What’s your plan for Thanksgiving 2022 week?



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Maybe Friday morning and weekend.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Just my usual. Might cut Thanksgiving Day short - not expecting any worthwhile pings after noon, 2 pm tops.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Just my usual. Might cut Thanksgiving Day short - not expecting any worthwhile pings after noon, 2 pm tops.


Only thing open after 3 will just be convenience stores like wawa 🙄


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Only thing open after 3 will just be convenience stores like wawa 🙄


I love Wawa!!! They give me free coffee every Tuesday and other freebies! I’m a sucker for a freebie!

I’m planning to be home by 14:30, but if there are pings - will see. I might just run UE from home. Can’t do that with DD as their pings for my town suck even more than my usual dash area.

I might just give myself a spa day and perform mysterious beauty rituals in candelight. 🤪


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I may try out Thanksgiving day in the AM if there is anything open. I want to see if customers find a pry bar for their wallets and actually tip decently for once since its a freaking national holiday. I don't expect they will so I don't expect to be out for long. 

I've got off Friday from my main job, so I will be out all day then. I'm expecting Friday to be busy. Maybe a $300 day.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> I may try out Thanksgiving day in the AM if there is anything open. I want to see if customers find a pry bar for their wallets and actually tip decently for once since its a freaking national holiday. I don't expect they will so I don't expect to be out for long.
> 
> I've got off Friday from my main job, so I will be out all day then. I'm expecting Friday to be busy. Maybe a $300 day.


I worked last Thanksgiving. Places were open. But the short answer is *NO you will not see better tips. *


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

So far Thanksgiving week has been extremely stingy. Averaging 225/day. Not holding much hope out for T day. This is easily the worst Tday week ive seen outta 7 of them Ive worked.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Last year Thanksgiving there were so many shop and pay red card orders it just wasted so much time with so little pay it wasn't worth it. When you did get a food order it was for some Chinese restaurant. Not bad but it didn't seem like Thanksgiving I'm familiar with? I do remember some guy ordered a whole cooked hot chicken, mashed potatoes and a box of stovetop stuffing from a gas station. When I delivered it I felt kinda bad about it. I just worked lunch.

Friday after Thanksgiving was the worst. No orders at all. Sit around and wait. So many drivers were out. It didn't get busy until after 10pm. Mostly fast food drive thur orders. Rideshare was impossible to do because of the traffic.

Saturday after Thanksgiving was still bad for deliveries but rideshare was busy after 5pm.

Sunday was dead for both deliveries and rideshare. Again too many drivers out.

My plan this year is not do deliveries Wednesday to Sunday and maybe do rideshare Saturday night.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

UE is having quests Thursday and Friday. I'm gonna try and see what happens on Thanksgiving but last year I was only out for a few hrs and didn't get anything. 

It's not like during Covid when people were ordering on Thanksgiving day and Christmas Day. Those times are over.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

Watch the Giants gets mopped on Thursday, get mad and then pressure wash my pool deck out of frustration. Friday head up to check out a car for my 15 year old son in Ft Laudy, Saturday and Sunday stay home and plan my short trip back up to Indiana for next week.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

My plan for Thanksgiving


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Wednesday evening, Thursday and Friday


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Well, two of my favorite Regulars -Mr. Richie Rich and Mr. Puppy Papa - checked in and made at least today worthwhile… also zeroed in on another possible Regular. Will keep my eyes open for his intersection. Two-three deliveries, and he’ll be hooked. 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Correction: THREE Regulars checked in. So now I definitely won’t be upset tomorrow.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Chrisskates808 said:


> What's your plan for Thanksgiving 2022 week?


Over the past 5 years, I have noticed it is slow (other than airport ride and some short trips) in my area.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Eating drinking and relaxing followed by shopping and eating.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

I will start the day with copa mundial, brunch, football, turkey dinner and end the day with some thanksgiving football with plenty of wines.


----------



## Jack Azz (Jan 28, 2016)

A day of 7-11 pizza


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

I took the turkey carcasses and I simmered them in large stock pots for ten hours. The soup is honestly better than the Thanksgiving day meal.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Made my first turducken , was not impressed . The ham was great , thankful to party and hangout with family .


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Emptynesst said:


> Made my first turducken , was not impressed . The ham was great , thankful to party and hangout with family .


Why would you expect something called “turducken” to taste good? 😂


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Why would you expect something called “turducken” to taste good? 😂


In all fairness , I was very hammered by the time we ate , so I’ll make another one when I’m sober just to make sure it wasn’t the cooks fault ( me 😂) 

p.s. - The dogs loved the turducken 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Emptynesst said:


> In all fairness , I was very hammered by the time we ate , so I’ll make another one when I’m sober just to make sure it wasn’t the cooks fault ( me 😂)


I mean, you’d HAVE TO be pretty hammered to try something called “turducken”…


----------

